# Can you restore gear knob/window button metals?



## BenOfTheNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi all - the metal on my gear knob is heavily scratched, and also the metals on the interior door pull are scratched and pitted. Is there a good guide out there on how to restore them to a factory type brushed look? I've seen a few generic ones but they don't look like the TT finish.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can use wet and dry the. Autosol to polish up the gear knob 
Have a look on the mk1 forum Les makes some leather covers to retrim the door pulls


----------



## BenOfTheNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks - already have a set from Les to pop on, but wanted to wait until I'd sorted the metal out too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

InkyUK said:


> Thanks - already have a set from Les to pop on, but wanted to wait until I'd sorted the metal out too.


Sorry miss read your question, the window button metals are anodised so you would have to use wet and dry to remove the anodisation and then repolish them


----------

